# Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps



## gavio1995 (14. Apr. 2009)

Hallo  

Ich möchte mir gerne einen Koiteich bauen , er soll 3meter langsein, 1.80breit und 1.00 meter tief wasbrauche ich für einen filter und wieviel koi`s kannich reinsetzen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo und :willkommen 

Ähhhmmm, Sorry  Einen Koiteich mit 5000 Litern ? 

Meine ganz ehrliche Meinung auch wenn sie dir nicht schmecken wird.
Zu Kurz, zu Schmal und zu Flach.

Wenn das nicht geht, dann max 2-3 Kois, eine 6000er Pumpe und einen kleinen O*** Biotec.

Aber besser bei der Größe keine Koi, lieber Goldfische, viele Planzen und keine Technik 

Sorry das ich das so deutlich sagen muss.

Hier ein paar Informationen zum Koiteich


----------



## gavio1995 (14. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

ab wieviel litern ist es denn ungefähr ein koi teich noch hab ich ihn ja nicht gebaut deswegn brauche ich tipps , tipps und nochmal tipps.... 
mein garten ist eigentlich gross genug aber ich will die rasenflche ja auch noch nutzen


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo Gavio, 

von mir bekommst Du als :Willkommen2 drei Tipps:

1. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28
2. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/
3. Lesen, Lesen, Lesen


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

dankeschön jetzt binich ja schon ne ganze Ecke schlauer aber was für einen Filter ich brauche weiss ich imer noch nicht ??!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Der Filter richtet sich ja nach der Teichgröße, Besatz und Bepflanzung


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Den Tiech muss ich noch bauen
Also der Teich soll ca. 6000 liter fassen. 5 Koi rein und jetzt brauche ich dann noch die richtige technick mit pumpe und filter


----------



## geecebird (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo und Willkommen!

3m x 1,80m x 1m 
Wie kommst du da auf 6.000 Liter???


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*



geecebird schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen!
> 
> 3m x 1,80m x 1m
> Wie kommst du da auf 6.000 Liter???







Weil ich den Teich eigentlich nur mit 5000litern machen wollte aber ich mache ihn doch besser auf 6000 liter


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

also meine frage wechen filter brauche ich mit 5 koi


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Da wird sich nicht viel ändern, die Antwort bleibt diese hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/2


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

naj egal wie kann man das thema löschen?wenn ich das nicht machen kann dann bitte thema löschen falls blumenelse oder koi-uwe das kann weil ihr moderatoren seid


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Nein, 
das können wir nicht und wollen das auch nicht. Du stellst Fragen, bekommst Antworten die dich nun mal überhaupt nicht interessieren.
Warum sollte dir jemand Tips zu einem Filter geben ?

Abgesehen davon habe ich dir schon einen Hinweis zu einem Filter gegeben


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

ja dafür bedanke ich mich ja auch für die hilfreichen tipps  

wie schon erwähnt


----------



## Digicat (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Servus

Nun mach mal halt lang.

Nur weil du nicht die von dir erwarteten (erhofften) Antworten bekommst sollen wir das Thema löschen .

Ich bitte Dich, lass uns doch nochmal darüber diskutieren.

Du hast sehr hilfreiche Tipps bekommen, woran scheitert es deinerseits 

Laß hören, wir sind offen und hören gerne deine Argumente


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo digicat 

Ich wolte das Thema nicht einfach soschliessen lassen  logischer weise aber eientlich weiss ich ja jetzt bescheid ich weiss aber noch nicht genau wie gross ichmenen teich machen werde ob 5000liter 6000liter oder vielleicht auch 9000liter das ist schon ein unterscheid dann muss ch mir ja auch noch die richtige pumpe und den richtigen filter kaufen wie seht ihr das einen filter selber zu bauen ich habe auf www.teich-filter.eu sehr gute erfahrungen mit eigenbau Filtern gelesen. 

gruss Gavin


----------



## Annett (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo Gavin.

Kennst Du schon diese beiden Themen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4128
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495

Vielleicht schaust Du doch mal lieber hier in der Selbstbauecke, oder gibts den Gedanken KOI erstmal auf. 
Aufgeschoben, muss ja nicht aufgehoben sein!


----------



## Black1 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo Gavin

Wenn Du Koi in deinen Teich hallten möchtest, bedenke das sie sehr groß werden können.Ich würde mindestens 10000 Liter anstreben.Der Teich sollte auch eine Tiefe von mindestens 1,50 m haben.Selbstbau vom Filter hat Annett Dir ja schon Anhaltspunkte gegeben.Weiterhin würde ich einen Bodenablauf einbauen.Wenn Du keinen Schwerkraftfilter betreiben kannst oder willst hast Du die Möglichkeit eine Pumpenkammer zu setzen.Von dort dann das Wasser in den Filter zu pumpen.


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

mit dem Bodenablauf da sitze ich schon tage,wochen hinteraber weiss nicht wie das funktionieren soll wie gesagt mit dem filter kenn ich mich nicht so gut aus aber danke für eure tipps 
gruss gavin


----------



## Black1 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hasllo Gavin

Es gibt 2 Varianten:

1. Schwerkraft.Dabei ist der Filter eingegraben.Die Pumpe sitzt in der letzten Kammer und fördert das Wasser zurück in den Teich.

2.Der Zufluß des Bodenablaufs führt in eine Pumpenkammer.Diese ist eingegraben und etwas höher als der Wasserspiegel.Dort Liegt die Pumpe drin.Von dort fördert sie das verschmutzte Wasser in den Filter, der dann überirdich steht.Vom Filter geht das Wasser durch ein Rohr zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Black1 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo Gavin

Habe ich vergessen.
Was auch Wichtig ist! Eine gute Vorfilterung.Wenn man vor dem Filter ein Spaltsieb oder ein selbstgebautes Filtersieb setzt, hat man schon jede Menge Dreck vor dem Filter entsorgt und weniger reinigungsaufwand beim Filter selber.


----------



## gavio1995 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

hallo jürgen vielen dank für deine wirklich hilfreichen Tipps.

Aber würde das auch mit einem vorfilter und einem normalen bio filter gehen und in den teich eine pumpe ?


----------



## Black1 (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo Gavin

Mit Sicherheit haben einige Leute eine Pumpe direkt im Teich liegen.Ich selber habe einen Bodenablauf gesetzt.Meiner Meinung saugt dieser besser, alleine weil er die tiefste Stelle im Teich ist.Du hast eine bessere Soogwirkung.Aber jeder so wie er mag.Kostenmäßig ist es aber nicht so teuer.Einen Bodenablauf bekommst Du für um die 20,00 Euro.Dann brauchst Du noch KG-Rohre und eine Pumpenkammer.Ich habe z.B. eine Regentonne als Pumpenkammer genommen.

1.Du siehst die Pumpe und den blöden Schlauch nicht im Teich.
2.Du kommst super an die Pumpe zum reinigen
3.Mann hat später immer noch die Möglichkeit auf einen Schwerkraftfilter umzustellen wenn man will.


----------



## gavio1995 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

kannst du vielleicht ein paar bilder reinstellen danke für deine tipps nochmal .

Wie wird der bodenablauf denn gebaut ?

gruss aus mönchengladbach gavin


----------



## Annett (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo Gavin.

Wie wäre es denn mal mit dem zwischenzeitlichen Benutzen der Suchfunktion? 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16526

Für 5-6000l ist ein Bodenablauf m.M.n. übertrieben, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.....


----------



## Black1 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Hallo Gavin

Habe leider keine Bilder.Schau Dir mal den Link von Annett an.Dort siehst Du den Einbau.

@ Annett

Habe Ihn weiter oben geraten min 10000 L zu planen.


----------



## gavio1995 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

danke für eure tipps so jetzt lese ich mir das mal durch und dann muss ich gucken wie es mit dem Teich aussieht. Wie gross ich ihn machen werde . 

gruss gavin


----------



## gavio1995 (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

ab wann ist es denn sinvoll einen Bodenablauf zu machen?


----------



## simon (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

hallo gavin
ich hatte da gerade letztens eine längere disku.
meine meinung nach ist dr bodenablauf erst sinnvoll wenn man wenigsten eine richtige vorabscheidung hat,weil es ansonsten egal ist wo der mist  rumgammelt.also ich meine im teich oder im filter.
gruss simon


----------



## joi (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Mein erster Teichbau bitte umviele hilfreiche tipps*

Lieber Gavio! Ich würde dir als Alternative zu Koi, Shubukins empfehlen (farbige Goldfische) die auch hübsch anzusehen, pflegeleichter sind und viel besser zu deiner Teichgrösse passen würden!Einen Teich mit Koi als Besatz, ist sicher etwas tolles (wunderschöne Tiere)aber man sollte sich vorher doch viel Wissen aneignen, um diesen Tieren einen  Gartenteich bieten zu können der ihren Bedürfnissen angepasst ist!Wünsche dir aber noch viel Freude mit deinem Teich!Liebe Grüsse Joi!


----------

